# The Sovereignty of God, by Elisha Coles, Online



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 24, 2005)

Dear Friends of the Doctrines of Grace,

Puritan Publications was going to set forth the work, "The Sovereignty of God" by Elisha Coles into print. I have taken great pains to retype the work in printed format. I have decided to place this book online at A Puritan's Mind. Here is a portion of the introduction:

"This book is a study of the doctrines of Grace. These doctrines are the truths of God. The author of this book has defended them masterfully. He has not only proved them to be plainly revealed in the Scriptures, but has also shown that they are of great importance to the children of God for daily use. If Christians did not believe them strongly they would not be able to go on their way rejoicing. It is from understanding these doctrines alone that a settled peace can rule the conscience, the love of God be maintained in the heart, and a holy walk is kept up and Christian warfare that reflects the Gospel is seen. It is from them that all good works proceed, and that all fruits of holiness abound, to the praise of the glory of the grace of God."

Find the complete work here:

http://www.apuritansmind.com/Arminianism/SoG/MainPageSoG.htm


----------



## ChristianTrader (Jun 24, 2005)

Does this mean that this work will not be put into print by Puritan Publications?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 25, 2005)

Correct. There is another version of it already published.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Jun 25, 2005)

But that version is not as good. The sentence structure is outdated and I hate Roman numerals where regular numbers should be.

Please Please reconsider.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 25, 2005)

We would have to change the actual text itself, which we do not do, in order to offer a "new version". Otherwise, the other publisher has rights to it.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Jun 25, 2005)

Okay, who publishes the one that is already available and where is can I find it?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 25, 2005)

Reformtion Heritage Books has it for $8.95 and it is published by Gospel Mission.


----------

